# Do spell check



## quaders (19 Jan 2014)

My spelling is not the greatest is there a way of doing spell check when posting a thread?


----------



## Henry (19 Jan 2014)

What browser are you using? I'm on Chrome, and spelling mistakes tend to be underlined in red. Latin names for plants etc, and scientific terms tend to be flagged as mistakes anyway though, so you're better off just searching for them in your chosen search engine.


----------



## quaders (19 Jan 2014)

Thanks Henry, I just use Goggle I was hoping there was a spell  check on the above tool bar but I cant find one,i can find the smiley face though


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (19 Jan 2014)

I use firefox browser, download and install the British dictionary add on British English Dictionary :: Add-ons for Firefox
I'm in the same boat as you when it comes to spelling although it has to be said using a spell checker is improving my spelling!  Some I know for next time.  Very satisfying getting to the end of a post without any errors


----------



## quaders (19 Jan 2014)

Wow forgot to say im rubbish with computers as well!  Ok I think this is one for the wife to sort out! Many thanks for the pointers though.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (19 Jan 2014)

Just ask the missus which browser you're using then take it from there. The three most common are Internet explorer, built into windows. Mozzila Fire fox and Chrome. Some also use opera.  These are on desktop computers, you may need to look a bit deeper if you're on a tablet.  All of the browsers I mentioned have built in spell checkers, you just need to switch it on and select your language.


----------



## quaders (19 Jan 2014)

Missus already on the case ,I think she is a bit fed with me moaning about it!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (19 Jan 2014)

Nice one, sorted! I wish my missus would sort my computer out. She's not the most tech friendly.  Once had her on the phone saying my daughters ipod wouldn't download games and she was going to take it back because it was brand new.  She was at her mother's house who has no Internet, epic fail.


----------



## quaders (19 Jan 2014)

No im afraid my better half is a lot more switched on with these things and just looks at me shaking her head in sheer amazement at my failing efforts to do anything on a computer. 
Still how sweet must that be to be able to remind the missus of her ipod  slip up!


----------



## Lindy (20 Jan 2014)

I don't know why you are so bothered, have you seen some of the posts on here? Tapatalk posts get a bit confusing too as peoples phones alter words. I don't think anyone really minds. On the other hand It bugs me when people mix up there, their and they're. Picky, I know


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (20 Jan 2014)

There are a few grammar nazis about but generally it doesn't bother most people. The best way of explaining it for people who say punctuation doesn't matter is the difference between knowing your blahblahblahblah and knowing you're blahblahblahblah. 
Once seen a picture on the Internet where some women had a tattoo on her back with you're when it should have been your. Quite funny.


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Jan 2014)

Guess I better stop posting then!! lol


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Jan 2014)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> There are a few grammar nazis about but generally it doesn't bother most people. The best way of explaining it for people who say punctuation doesn't matter is the difference between knowing your blahblahblahblah and knowing you're blahblahblahblah.
> Once seen a picture on the Internet where some women had a tattoo on her back with you're when it should have been your. Quite funny.




Could be worse....






Katy Price? Although it states on The link it's Miley Cyrus?

If it's meant to be Miley, I suggest the tattooist jumps off the biggest building he can find.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (20 Jan 2014)

Could be worse....


 


 

Also, just realised the built in forum editer spoilt my joke with no profanity


----------



## Lindy (21 Jan 2014)

Bad tattoo_ with _bad grammar? Ewwww


----------



## aliclarke86 (1 Feb 2014)

Some people just get wound up by people spelling pacific words wrong but I bought all my knowledge to this forum so if your in need of grammar lessens you know wear I am  

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------

